# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: پاک کردن خروجی

## سایانا

آیا در محیط   netBeans و زبان جاوا  امکان این هست که خروجی تولیدی پاک بشه و قسمت دوم خروجی جایگزینش بشه؟ مثلا یک برنامه رو در نظر بگیرید که خروجیش چند تا ستاره است من میخوام زمانی که ستاره ها چاپ شدن پاک شن تا شکل جدید ساخته شده از اونا جاش چاپ بشه آیا میشه همچین کاری رو انجام داد؟ دستوری براش هست؟ :متفکر:

----------


## محمد فدوی

پاک کردن خروجی توی جاوا ساپورت نمیشه (چون این کار بسیار وابسته به پلتفرمه)
اما میشه چیزهایی رو جایگزینش کرد که البته ۱۰۰٪ هم بی عیب نیستن!
۱- از دستورات پلتفرمی سیستم عامل برای پاک کردن صفحه استفاده کنید:
این کار برروی صفحه ی Command Prompt جواب میده اما روی خروجی خود NetBeans خیر!

Runtime.GetRuntime().exec("cls"); // For Windows Systems

// Or

Runtime.GetRuntime().exec("clear"); //For Linux, Unix & Max OSx
۲- خطای دید ایجاد کنید! با پرینت کردن تعداد زیادی NewLine بصورت نمایشی صفحه رو تمیز کنید:

System.out.print("\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n  \n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n  \n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n");

۳- خط جاری رو پاک کنید:

    public static void main(String[] args) throws InterruptedException {
        System.out.print("Hello,");
        Thread.sleep(1500); // See Output
        System.out.print("\b\f"); // Clear Line!


        System.out.print("I");
        Thread.sleep(1500);
        System.out.print("\b\f");


        System.out.print("am");
        Thread.sleep(1500);
        System.out.print("\b\f");


        System.out.print("JAVA!");
        Thread.sleep(1500);
        System.out.print("\b\f");
    }


موفق باشید.

----------

